# Hottest Cartoon Character



## Mantis41 (Jul 1, 2009)

Is Jessica Rabbit the hottest cartoon character ever drawn?

Rules: No porn


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Is Jessica Rabbit the hottest cartoon character ever drawn?


Depends if you've ever had sex or not.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2009)

no


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 1, 2009)

If we're going to be all serious perhaps I should have changed it to a debate, "Can a cartoon or game character stir attraction although not physically being? Are there any moral implications to this?"


----------



## Man18 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it would go under idolatry.
Hot Cartoon Characters....... I would go with 
Taarna or Julie


----------



## mucus (Jul 1, 2009)

mantis18: watch genshiken (season 1).  i leave it at that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

If by cartoon you mean manga and anime too, then no, definitely not.


----------



## Lily (Jul 2, 2009)

Hottest cartoon character? I dunno, I've had some pretty vivid dreams about Princess Jasmine from Aladdin..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Hottest cartoon character? I dunno, I've had some pretty vivid dreams about Princess Jasmine from Aladdin..


Ew ew ew ew ew ew dirty dirty o.O


----------



## Man18 (Jul 2, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Lily (Jul 2, 2009)

What? She's smokin' hot!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 3, 2009)

isn't lilsypha a female??


----------



## Man18 (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (Jul 3, 2009)




----------

